# Hunsaker Vortex Drum Smoker



## jasper7 (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone here ever used, or had a hands on look at a Hunsaker Vortex Drum smoker?  It not only has an impressive name but its got a hefty price tag.  Just curious if it's all that.


----------



## gomez93 (Jun 8, 2016)

I got to visit with 2 teams that were using them at Osage City KS this spring and was very impressed with the design. So much so that my wife told me to order one for Father's Day!
Compared to the Gateway drum, these have no hot spots, one of the guys hangs his ribs an inch or two off the Vortex plate and swears they will not burn.
I looked at the Gateways as well and Hunsaker seems to be a little better deal to me.


----------



## jasper7 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey Gomez that's exactly the kind of feed back I was looking for.  You've actually seen this smoker and have talked to someone who's used it.  I'm still trying to track down vendors  out my way, so I can take a look at it for myself.  But it is encouraging to hear a positive opinion on them, so thanks for your help.


----------



## gomez93 (Jun 10, 2016)

Glad I could help! I think they are new/small enough that there isn't much of a dealer network yet. 
There are a few videos on YouTube, 2 are from Chris Rios who I know and is one of the teams that use them locally.
If you are on Facebook there is a Friends of Hunsaker Vortex Smoker page that might be helpful.
Otherwise, when mine gets here I'd be happy to send you pictures and more opinions.


----------



## jasper7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Look forward to hearing how the vortex does once you get a chance to do a few cooks on it.  Post pics too, good luck with the new smoker.  Thanks.


----------



## nwolfe88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Could I add this basket to my gateway and basically turn it in to a hunsaker?


----------



## jasper7 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm not familiar with your particular smoker, but if you compare the dimensions, and it fits then it should work.  On their website, they sell a basket that fits the 22.5 weber smoky mountain.  Not sure if that helps, but check their site and see.


----------

